# How to make large chains from plywood (part 1)



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

This tutorial is to show you how to make your own chains from plywood.









Tools and materials:

Pencil, ruler & compass
Drill & 7/8" dia. bit
Jigsaw
Router with 1/4" round over bit
Wood Glue
Scrap pieces of 3/4" plywood

Using 3/4" plywood, the dimensions I used for the links were:








_(You can make your links any size or use different thickness of plywood. Just be sure there is enough clearance in the I.D. for the other attached links.)_

Procedure:
1) Using a pencil, ruler & compass, layout your links on the plywood.









2) Drill out the inner radii.









3) With a jigsaw, remove the excess material between the two holes you just drilled creating the link center.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

*How to make large chains from plywood (part 2)*

4) With the jigsaw, cut out the outer edges of your links.









5) Use a router with a round over bit to create a radius on all the edges of the links (inner and outer edges). _It's easier to do if you have a router table._









6) Split every other link with a saw for assembly of the chain. _I cut my links on an angle to provide more glueing surface when putting the links back together._









7) Now just apply glue to your cut links and assemble you chain.









_Tip: It may be easier to paint/stain your links before you cut and assemble your chain (steps 6 & 7)._

Here's an example of 5' of chain hung across the entrance to my basement:


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

That looks awesome Pod...you even have dimensions set for the project...nice work!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, first a plywood skeleton and now this. Very nice work.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Love woodworking ideas and this is awesome!!


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow, I have a routing table- and lots of old wood that was heading for the fire pit! Thanks for the great recycling idea! And the best part- it's cheap!


----------



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

This is such a great idea... and a nice, simple, clear tutorial. This is thinking outside of the typical perspective!


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Vary nice..may be next year ........too many projects still not finished.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Cool Pod. Definitely a fun winter project, I always have plywood laying around. Standard wood glue? Clamped while it set? Exterior grade plywood? Finish type, varnish, stain ?


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Vlad said:


> Standard wood glue?


Gorrilla wood glue



Vlad said:


> Clamped while it set?


No, didn't think it needed it as it seems quite strong after it drys.



Vlad said:


> Exterior grade plywood?


Mixture of both. Just any scraps of 3/4" plywood I had laying around.



Vlad said:


> Finish type, varnish, stain ?


Don't have a pic of it yet, but just spray painting it flat black. Currently I have about 15' of chain completed, another 9' of links cut waiting to glue & paint, and tons of plywood scraps still left to cut up. :googly:

My plan is to use the chain to rope off my pirate area of the yard haunt. Estimated I needed about 30'-40' of chain to do this.

I am thinking of also designing a larger/longer length link for the 3/4" plywood and also going to work on a link size for 1/2" plywood as I have a bunch of scraps that thickness too. If I get any done, I'll post the dimensions.

You can also find this tutorial in the June Home Haunt News. Thanks to Scare Shack for publishing it!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work POD....they must be heavy


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great idea. Well excecuted.


----------



## Smiter (Nov 9, 2009)

Very cool idea. These should last a loooong time.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Lot better than styrofoam AND you don't have to worry about some ToT breaking it during a run or having it get squished during storage.


----------



## Dr_Weitle (Mar 18, 2009)

*Excellent job on the chain! I have got to try this!*


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

it's amazing....


----------

